# without being political.....how come....



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

...there are no demonstrations in the UAE against the Israeli govts incursion into Gaza that has been causing so many deaths?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Ramin said:


> ...there are no demonstrations in the UAE against the Israeli govts incursion into Gaza that has been causing so many deaths?


they did in sharjah


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> they did in sharjah


oh ok, didnt read about it anywhere. i thought lots of palestinians live in the UAE and would demonstrate daily or something. hmm...but then again maybe they got so much money in their pockets that they dont really care about whats going on back home


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Ramin said:


> oh ok, didnt read about it anywhere. i thought lots of palestinians live in the UAE and would demonstrate daily or something. *hmm...but then again maybe they got so much money in their pockets that they dont really care about whats going on back home *


I do not appreciate that post  

There are events going on all over the UAE. These are some that I am aware of. 

Silence for Gaza at JBR (Dubai) - over 
The Relief campaign for Gaza in UAE - ongoing
Deliver Hope to the People of Gaza - ongoing

Ramin, if you would like to help out with the ongoing campaigns, I would be happy to PM links for the same.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

please read my pm where i have spoken more freely!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ramin said:


> ...there are no demonstrations in the UAE against the Israeli govts incursion into Gaza that has been causing so many deaths?


...maybe you could organise one...

...maybe you could donate to a relief charity helping the innocent victims of this whole situation (you could even show your impartiality and donate to the victims on both sides)...

...maybe you could leave the comfort of the UAE and go to Gaza to do some voluntary work...

...or maybe you could use this forum as a sounding board for your moaning about a situation you're not willing to put yourself in harms way for, tyring to wind up people - and that doesn't mean causing more bloodshed 

At least when Andy does it, it's nothing that anyone really cares too much about!


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...maybe you could organise one...
> 
> ...maybe you could donate to a relief charity helping the innocent victims of this whole situation (you could even show your impartiality and donate to the victims on both sides)...
> 
> ...


oh boy, didnt wanna get political but here i go again (great song from whitesnake btw )

--- i doubt its that easy to organize a protest in uae...unless its one that has something to do with breast cancer or something 

--- i actually have donated "a little" to the people of Gaza (al though I dont know if it even got there, esp when the EU aid has not been allowed into Gaza thanks to the IDF blockade). As far as donating money to "both sides" is concerned, well I think those handful of fatalities in southern Israel have received more than enough donations from the US in the past decades (almost $3 billion/year)

--- i doubt i would be let into Gaza, esp when there are so many reporters and aid workers thats not being let in. but honestly even if i could go there, i probably wouldnt. 

--- women have some amazing skills when it comes to leaving sarcastic comments


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oh man, not again!!! yawn...


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

but whatever!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ramin said:


> but whatever!


Where are you from?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> ...or maybe you could use this forum as a sounding board for your moaning about a situation you're not willing to put yourself in harms way for, tyring to wind up people - and that doesn't mean causing more bloodshed
> 
> At least when Andy does it, it's nothing that anyone really cares too much about!


Why the constant pops?



And on that instance, I believe it was a fair comment about how the media, and in particular the western media miss-report the news.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

am iranian, u?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Why the constant pops?
> 
> 
> > Because you wouldn't dish it out if you couldn't take it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Since when do I dish it out? I'm more likely to take the piss out of myself than others.

When have i "dished it out" to you?

Or are you the forum's super****ingpoliceman?


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

> Or are you the forum's super****ingpoliceman?



i totally agree with you on that one andy. too many big brothers in here


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And while I'm on it, cos yes you've really pissed me off, you might like to change your sig, as this is a "for profit" site, why else would there be adverts etc. everywhere, do you think Bob's a charity?

Maybe you could do a search on the owners, as you seem so good at hunting down every bit of bollox info you can.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And Ramin, I'm sorry this spat hijacked your thread.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

no worries man, the thread was dead anyways


----------

